# Incredibly Annoying Computer Problem.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi,

I have a brand new HP Pavilion dv6 laptop, with windows 7 Home Premium. I have just bought Football Manager 2011 and Black Ops. I have tried to play them, but continually get the following message:

"This program can't start because d3dx9_43.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem."

I did some research, and tried reinstalling the games...didn't' work.

Then I tried reinstalling DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer from microsoft. When I did, it wouldn't install, saying, "An internal error system error occurred. Please refer to DXError.log and DirectX.log in your windows folder to determine problem."

This is what it says,

"04/25/10 09:39:47: DXSetup: CommandLine: /silent

04/25/10 09:39:47: DSETUP: DirectXSetupA(): hWnd: 00000000 dwFlags: 02010098

"04/25/10 09:39:47: DXSetup: CommandLine: /silent

04/25/10 09:39:47: DSETUP: DirectXSetupA(): hWnd: 00000000 dwFlags: 02010098

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: === SetupForDirectX() start ===

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: Dec 8 2006 10:44:42

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: DXSetupCommand = 0.

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: Installing on Windows 6.1.7600

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanese == 0

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanNec == 0

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: IsIA64(): not IA64.

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: CLR version number = 2.0.50727

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\dxupdate.cab is trusted.

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: GetCDXUpdate(): Extracting dxupdate.dll from C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\dxupdate.cab.

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dxupdate.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dxupdate.cif from cab

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dxupdate.dll from cab

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: GetCDXUpdate(): Loading dxupdate.dll in C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanese == 0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanNec == 0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: IsWow64(): running on Wow64.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for dxdllreg_x86.cab...

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\dxdllreg_x86.cab is trusted.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dxdllreg_x86.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_1_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_2_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_2_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2902.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2903.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2904.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2905.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2906.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2907.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2908.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2909.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2910.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_MDX_x86.MSI does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_d3dx9_30_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_d3dx9_30_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_d3dx9_31_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_d3dx9_31_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.cab...

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.cab is trusted.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [[email protected]] is being installed.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x64.cab...

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x64.cab is trusted.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dec2006_d3dx9_32_x64.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [[email protected]] is being installed.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_d3dx10_00_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_d3dx10_00_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2005_xinput_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2005_xinput_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2005_XACT_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2005_MDX_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_XACT_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Aug2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Aug2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Total Files: 9

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Total Size: 5775360

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Total Progress: 2

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: GetCDXUpdate(): Loading dxupdate.dll in C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanese == 0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanNec == 0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Installing dxdllreg_x86.cab...

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\dxdllreg_x86.cab is trusted.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dxdllreg_x86.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: GetDXVersion(): Unable to get RC string from registry, now RC is 0.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_1_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_2_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_2_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2902.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2903.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2904.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2905.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2906.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2907.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2908.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2909.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2910.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_MDX_x86.MSI does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_d3dx9_30_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_d3dx9_30_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_d3dx9_31_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_d3dx9_31_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Installing Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.cab...

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.cab is trusted.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [[email protected]] is being installed.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\d3dx9_32_x86.cat from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\d3dx9_32.dll from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\d3dx9_32_x86.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Files: 4

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Size: 2230272

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Installing: d3dx9_32_x86.inf - [x64_install]

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Installed file C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3dx9_32.dll

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Installing Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x64.cab...

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x64.cab is trusted.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dec2006_d3dx9_32_x64.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [[email protected]] is being installed.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\d3dx9_32_x64.cat from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\d3dx9_32.dll from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\infinst.exe from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\d3dx9_32_x64.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Files: 5

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Size: 3545088

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: InstallEXE(): Command: infinst.exe d3dx9_32_x64.inf

04/25/10 09:39:48: infinst: Installing C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\d3dx9_32_x64.inf [DefaultInstall]

04/25/10 09:39:48: infinst: Installed file C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_32.dll

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: InstallEXE(): infinst.exe returned 0.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_d3dx10_00_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_d3dx10_00_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2005_xinput_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2005_xinput_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2005_XACT_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2005_MDX_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_XACT_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Aug2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Aug2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: SetupForDirectX: InstallPlugIn() Succeeded.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: start finalizing: phase: 2 - 2, total: 0 - 3

04/25/10 09:39:49: dsetup32: Installation ended with value 0 = Installation succeeded

11/06/10 00:21:24: infinst: Installing C:\Users\THETAI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DXFB2B.tmp\d3dx9_32_x64.inf [DefaultInstall]

11/06/10 00:21:24: infinst: Target file: 'C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_32.dll'

Target file is Version 9.16.843.0

Source file is Version 9.16.843.0

11/06/10 00:21:24: infinst: Currently C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_32.dll is newer than the one being installed.

11/23/10 12:38:39: infinst: Installing C:\Users\THETAI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX755.tmp\d3dx9_24_x64.inf [DefaultInstall]

11/23/10 12:38:40: infinst: Installed file C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_24.dll

11/23/10 13:16:40: infinst: Installing C:\Users\THETAI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX59E5.tmp\d3dx9_25_x64.inf [DefaultInstall]

11/23/10 13:16:40: infinst: Installed file C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_25.dll

11/23/10 13:16:41: infinst: Installing C:\Users\THETAI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX59E5.tmp\d3dx9_26_x64.inf [DefaultInstall]

11/23/10 13:16:42: infinst: Installed file C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_26.dll

11/23/10 13:16:42: infinst: Installing C:\Users\THETAI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX59E5.tmp\d3dx9_27_x64.inf [DefaultInstall]

11/23/10 13:16:43: infinst: Installed file C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_27.dll

12/03/10 12:38:38: infinst: Installing C:\Users\THETAI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DXDE08.tmp\d3dx9_24_x64.inf [DefaultInstall]

12/03/10 12:38:40: infinst: Target file: 'C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_24.dll'

Target file is Version 9.5.132.0

Source file is Version 9.5.132.0

12/03/10 12:38:40: infinst: C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_24.dll have been installed already."

I've tried reinstalling everything I can, turning off anti-virus, etc. and nothing works. I can't reinstall windows as I don't have a disc.

Please, can anyone help me on this, it's driving me insane!!!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Not read it in full but this looks similar to your problem:

http://social.answers.microsoft.com...g/thread/4795adb6-e2ef-4dc0-a73d-3f9080675059


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Doesn't look like it actually solved that guys problem but MS have suggested a different DirectX installer


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Should do, I wrote it! :lol:

I've posted it in a couple of techy type places, but am not getting any joy having tried their suggestions, was hoping RLT could come to the rescue


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Ahh...that is you!!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

KrispyDK said:


> Doesn't look like it actually solved that guys problem but MS have suggested a different DirectX installer


Hi, thanks for the reply. Yep, I tried that installer but had exactly the same problem, wouldn't install. So frustrating.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I would *guess* this might work. It may mess up Windows for all I know, but I had a direct x problem ages ago and I had to delete a certain file before I could update direct x.

Go to C:\Windows\system32\ and delete all the direct x related files. They should be named something like: d3dx9...dll'

Then try installing direct x again and cross your fingers!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

It's the software protection of those games. You need to find a crack for both of them...

PM on the way


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's the software protection of those games. You need to find a crack for both of them...
> 
> PM on the way


This sounds interesting!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's the software protection of those games. You need to find a crack for both of them...
> 
> PM on the way


No joy I'm afraid matey, but thanks for trying.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Buying dodgy s/w Cammy?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


Moi?!


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

Windows 7 doesn't run true directx 9 out of the box, u need to install it.

Directx 9 Installer

Looking at the logs and the windows version and date stamp it may have been an old pre Windows 7 version of the web installer.

It will scan your system and download the files your system needs, fixed a few problems simmilar to yours at work.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Shmoog said:


> Windows 7 doesn't run true directx 9 out of the box, u need to install it.
> 
> Directx 9 Installer
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

I removed all the d3dx9 dll's I could find and tried your link. It said it couldn't install as there was an internal error, and to refer to the log. Here's what is said (means nothing to me!)

04/25/10 09:39:47: DXSetup: CommandLine: /silent

04/25/10 09:39:47: DSETUP: DirectXSetupA(): hWnd: 00000000 dwFlags: 02010098

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: === SetupForDirectX() start ===

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: Dec 8 2006 10:44:42

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: DXSetupCommand = 0.

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: Installing on Windows 6.1.7600

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanese == 0

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanNec == 0

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: IsIA64(): not IA64.

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: CLR version number = 2.0.50727

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\dxupdate.cab is trusted.

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: GetCDXUpdate(): Extracting dxupdate.dll from C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\dxupdate.cab.

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dxupdate.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dxupdate.cif from cab

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dxupdate.dll from cab

04/25/10 09:39:47: dsetup32: GetCDXUpdate(): Loading dxupdate.dll in C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanese == 0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanNec == 0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: IsWow64(): running on Wow64.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for dxdllreg_x86.cab...

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\dxdllreg_x86.cab is trusted.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dxdllreg_x86.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_1_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_2_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_2_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2902.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2903.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2904.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2905.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2906.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2907.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2908.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2909.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2910.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_MDX_x86.MSI does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_d3dx9_30_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_d3dx9_30_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_d3dx9_31_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_d3dx9_31_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.cab...

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.cab is trusted.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [[email protected]] is being installed.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x64.cab...

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x64.cab is trusted.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dec2006_d3dx9_32_x64.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [[email protected]] is being installed.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_d3dx10_00_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_d3dx10_00_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2005_xinput_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2005_xinput_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2005_XACT_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2005_MDX_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_XACT_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Aug2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Aug2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Total Files:	9

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Total Size:	5775360

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Total Progress:	2

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: GetCDXUpdate(): Loading dxupdate.dll in C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanese == 0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanNec == 0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Installing dxdllreg_x86.cab...

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\dxdllreg_x86.cab is trusted.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dxdllreg_x86.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: GetDXVersion(): Unable to get RC string from registry, now RC is 0.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_1_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_2_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_2_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2902.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2903.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2904.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2905.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2906.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2907.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2908.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2909.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2910.0_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_MDX_x86.MSI does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_d3dx9_30_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_d3dx9_30_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_d3dx9_31_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_d3dx9_31_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_xinput_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_xinput_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Installing Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.cab...

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.cab is trusted.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dec2006_d3dx9_32_x86.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [[email protected]] is being installed.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\d3dx9_32_x86.cat from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\d3dx9_32.dll from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\d3dx9_32_x86.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Files:	4

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Size:	2230272

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Installing: d3dx9_32_x86.inf - [x64_install]

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Installed file C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3dx9_32.dll

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Installing Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x64.cab...

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\WINDOW~1\CACHE~1\9F7438~1\Dec2006_d3dx9_32_x64.cab is trusted.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\dec2006_d3dx9_32_x64.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [[email protected]] is being installed.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\d3dx9_32_x64.cat from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\d3dx9_32.dll from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\infinst.exe from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\d3dx9_32_x64.inf from cab

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Files:	5

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: Size:	3545088

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: InstallEXE(): Command:	infinst.exe d3dx9_32_x64.inf

04/25/10 09:39:48: infinst: Installing C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX1C46.tmp\d3dx9_32_x64.inf [DefaultInstall]

04/25/10 09:39:48: infinst: Installed file C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_32.dll

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: InstallEXE(): infinst.exe returned 0.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_d3dx10_00_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_d3dx10_00_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_XACT_x86.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: -----

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2006_XACT_x64.cab does not exist.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2005_xinput_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2005_xinput_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2005_XACT_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2005_MDX_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_XACT_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Dec2005_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Feb2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_MDX2_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_MDX2_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Apr2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Jun2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Aug2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Aug2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2006_d3dx10_x86.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): folder does not exist, [beta_Oct2006_d3dx10_x64.cab] is skipped.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: SetupForDirectX: InstallPlugIn() Succeeded.

04/25/10 09:39:48: dsetup32: start finalizing: phase: 2 - 2, total: 0 - 3

04/25/10 09:39:49: dsetup32: Installation ended with value 0 = Installation succeeded

11/06/10 00:21:24: infinst: Installing C:\Users\THETAI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DXFB2B.tmp\d3dx9_32_x64.inf [DefaultInstall]

11/06/10 00:21:24: infinst: Target file: 'C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_32.dll'

Target file is Version 9.16.843.0

Source file is Version 9.16.843.0

11/06/10 00:21:24: infinst: Currently C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_32.dll is newer than the one being installed.

11/23/10 12:38:39: infinst: Installing C:\Users\THETAI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX755.tmp\d3dx9_24_x64.inf [DefaultInstall]

11/23/10 12:38:40: infinst: Installed file C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_24.dll

11/23/10 13:16:40: infinst: Installing C:\Users\THETAI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX59E5.tmp\d3dx9_25_x64.inf [DefaultInstall]

11/23/10 13:16:40: infinst: Installed file C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_25.dll

11/23/10 13:16:41: infinst: Installing C:\Users\THETAI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX59E5.tmp\d3dx9_26_x64.inf [DefaultInstall]

11/23/10 13:16:42: infinst: Installed file C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_26.dll

11/23/10 13:16:42: infinst: Installing C:\Users\THETAI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX59E5.tmp\d3dx9_27_x64.inf [DefaultInstall]

11/23/10 13:16:43: infinst: Installed file C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_27.dll

12/03/10 12:38:38: infinst: Installing C:\Users\THETAI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DXDE08.tmp\d3dx9_24_x64.inf [DefaultInstall]

12/03/10 12:38:40: infinst: Target file: 'C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_24.dll'

Target file is Version 9.5.132.0

Source file is Version 9.5.132.0

12/03/10 12:38:40: infinst: C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_24.dll have been installed already.


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

The log files don't really point to anything obvious.

Next thing I would try is to install the version of directx that is on the Black Ops DVD. You can also run the C++ runtime verifyer while ure there.

Might be worth un-installing any versions of directx you have first and rebooting your machine.

Browse the Black Ops DVD and open the "resources" folder.

Run "vcredist_x86.exe" and let it double check the C++ files.

Then try the DXSETUP.exe in the "directx" folder.

Sometimes software companys make slightly different directx versions that work better with thier game.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

buy a PS3 

i'd say take it back to where you bought laptop if it's brand new... or reinstall directx


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Shmoog said:


> The log files don't really point to anything obvious.
> 
> Next thing I would try is to install the version of directx that is on the Black Ops DVD. You can also run the C++ runtime verifyer while ure there.
> 
> ...


Yep, looks like a codec issue to me.

As said above try uninstalling directx COMPLETELY, then reinstalling, then restart your pc.

If no joy then uninstall direct x again and try something like ffdshow then restart the pc after installing.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

suggsy said:


> Shmoog said:
> 
> 
> > The log files don't really point to anything obvious.
> ...


Thanks chaps, I looked up uninstalling directx from windows 7 and from what I can find it is integral with windwos 7 and can't be uninstalled?


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

No, there won't be an entry in the "programs and features" like most programs.

Try running "vcredist_x86.exe" and "DXSETUP.exe" from the Black Ops DVD.

If that doesn't fix the problem after a reboot, try completely re-installing the games.

Possibly Download and install the latest drivers for you video card.

You could always hit it with a large rubber hammer, swearing at it usually help too I find :thumbsup:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Shmoog said:


> No, there won't be an entry in the "programs and features" like most programs.
> 
> Try running "vcredist_x86.exe" and "DXSETUP.exe" from the Black Ops DVD.
> 
> ...


Thanks, did all of the above. After trying the dxsetup after the first bit this is what happened:










unistalled and reinstalled the programmes and still the same "missing dll" message.

Arrrggghh!


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok, if the usual fixes for this kind of problem aren't working try this.

open the resources\directx folder on the Black Ops DVD

find the file "jun2010_d3dx9_43_x86.cab"

open it with winrar on similar archive/zip program.

find the "d3dx9_43.dll" file and drag it into your C:\windows\system32 folder.

All out of ideas if this doesn't work.

Good luck :wallbash:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Shmoog said:


> Ok, if the usual fixes for this kind of problem aren't working try this.
> 
> open the resources\directx folder on the Black Ops DVD
> 
> ...


Weirdly, the dll was already there, but I copied it across anyway. Still no joy though mate. Do you think it's worth doing a 'return to factory settings' for the laptop and see if that works?


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

Possibly worth a try. A litte extreme, usually do that as a last resort (you may be alreay at that stage )

It may be the fact that the laptop graphics chip can't handle the directx. Do you know what graphics chip it is running?

Do you have any other games on there before these two? Do they work?

I would suggest pressing the "windows key" & "R" on the keyboard running a "SFC /scannow" but this may require you inserting the windows disc which you have alreay mentioned you don't have.

That will check all the windows system files are original and havn't been replaced with dodgy versions.

Failing that, buy one of these and go play Black Ops in your local woods :aikido:


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

One last thought. I'm guessing Black Ops is running through STEAM?

You could try re-installing Steam, you never know :death:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't know if this will help at all but try downloading and installing CCleaner from http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download/standard and run the 'cleaner' and 'registry' bits (first two icons on the left).

Run them both several times (and select the 'Fix Selected Issues' on the Registry Cleaner).

It looks for orphan files and registry entries (bits left over from removed programs etc) and deletes them.

I run it after I uninstall any applications as the installers never completely remove everything. I've found that I've had problems re-installing Firefox etc after uninstalling it. CCleaner usually cleans the cr&p up (CCleaner used to be called 'cr&p cleaner', I believe) and sorts out update/upgrade problems.

Wouldn't hurt to try it in this case either.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Have you ran your Malwarebytes recently? Worth a go. Sometimes malware can affect a computer in strange ways.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi chaps,

thanks for all your advice. I spent yesterday backing up all my files and re-installing the whole system. It's worked a treat!


----------

